# Nine new MARPPIO Modern Arnis tapes Now Available



## Jinile Presas Calpe (Dec 16, 2002)

1. Volume One (Introduction to Modern Arnis) approx. 57 Min. 

2. Volume Two (Two Stick Twirling and Two Stick Coordinated Striking) approx 37 Min.

3. Volume Three (Two Stick Striking, Blocking, Parrying, and Two Stick Disarming) approx 54 Min 

4. Volume Four (One Stick Advance Striking, Advance Blocking) approx 45 Min 

5. Volume Five (Figure 8 and Reverse Figure 8) approx 45 Min 

6. Volume Six (Classical Abanico and Pilantik) approx 44 Min 

7. Volume Seven (Double Zero and Songketi) approx 40 Min

8. Volume Eight (Espada Y Daga) approx 37 Min

9. Volume Nine (One Stick Disarming and Counter Disarming) 
approx 52 Min

For more information visit us at: www.modernarnis.com 

E-mail us at: 
marppio@modernarnis.com or 
drremypresas@modernarnis.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2002)

Who is demonstrating on these tapes? Is it principally Dr. Presas?


----------



## Jinile Presas Calpe (Dec 16, 2002)

Videos 1 to 9, featuring Dr. Remy Presas and Senior Master Rodel Dagooc (Lakan 8)

For more information visit our website at: www.modernarnis.com


----------

